# What color vinyl most popular for tshirts



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello I am expanding my business, I always used heat transfers but I am investing in a vinyl cutter. What colors do you use mostly for t-shirts? I was thinking black would be the most popular?
I will also be making window decals which I believe the most popular is white? Looking for opions, thanks!


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Our most popular colors are white, black, green (local school color), red and gray...hope this helps!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I use mostly white, black, red and blue. Those will contrast with most tee's. For window's it's almost all white. I use Thermoflex plus and find it has a very light hand but I up the temp and time a little because of teflon cover.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> I use mostly white, black, red and blue. Those will contrast with most tee's. For window's it's almost all white. I use Thermoflex plus and find it has a very light hand but I up the temp and time a little because of teflon cover.


Thanks for the reply! Where do you buy your vinyl? Where do you sell your items?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I buy my vinyl from Supplies Unlimited because they are local and I can pick up. I sell mostly short runs to local business and also do totes. I also combine heat transfer photos with vinyl lettering for pet groomers. (a dog lover is a great customer)


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the great replies, I have found that there is actually a Feller's and N. Glantz & Son near me, so I am going to try to find out if they have better or near the prices of signwarehouse.com, it will save me money with shipping.

--Lastly, is this a smart business move on my part if I only sell online, I will be adding window decals and vinyl shirts and combined vinyl and inkjet tshirts... are these profitable or no? Thanks!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Some popular colours for window decals are yellow, orange and red.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We find that the most popular colors are White, Black, Red, Royal, Navy, and Gold.


----------

